# Anyone have a good recipe for Lasagna ?



## kosmojenn (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm looking for a good Italian Lasagna recipe...thanks


----------



## Lifter (Oct 27, 2004)

Scroll down a few bumps and check our "Sizzlin's" column on pasta sauces, there are 3-4 EXCELLENT lasagna recipes!

Let us know what you think when you get them all tried!

Lifter


----------



## chez suz (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry for the late response...this Lasagna recipe comes from an infamous restaurant in NYC called Raos.  If you dont own your table or know someone who does you will never eat there.  I have never eaten there but have there cook book and have tried many of their recipes...I just made this recipe several wks ago..it has gotten rave reviews....so with all this said...

1/2c olive oil
1c chopped onions
1TBS minced garlic
2lbs lean chop meat
1lb sweet Itallian Sausage, removed from casings and chopped up
1/2c red wine
3 28oz cans San Marzano tomatoes, hand crushed, with juice
3TBS tomato paste
5c water
2lbs ricotta cheese
2 egg yolks
2c grated mozzerella
1c parasean or pecorino romano cheese
1lb fresh mozzarella sliced

heat 1/2c oil in large sauce pan over med. heat.  Add onion and garlic saute for 3 min.  Stir in beef and brown about 5 min.  Remove meat w/slotted spoon.  Add sausage and saute till brown...add bk meat.

Add the wine and ccok 5 min or until evaporated.

Stir in tomatos, paste, and water.  Add salt and pepper. Simmer stirring occasionally for about 2 hrs or until thick and rich in flavor.
(I cooked closer to 2.5 hrs)  If using same day..make sure to get grease off meat..if you have time refrigerate and the fat will congeal on top and you can just lift off.

Put Ricotta into a cheese cloth and let drain in a colander in the refrig. for about 2 hrs.  Then combine ricottta w/egg yolks and blend well.

Cook your noodles..do not overcook.  Drain well and rinse under cold water to stop the cooking.

Preheat oven to 350

Ladle a thin layer of meat sauce into bottom of lasagna pan.  Cover w/noodles lengthwise.  cover noodles w/layer of meat sauce, thin layer of ricotta, sprinkle w/shredded moz. and grated parmasean cheese.
Put nxt layer of noodles crosswise...and layer ingred as before. Continue layering... Finish w/layer of meatsauce cover w/sliced mozzarella cheese. and parma cheese.

Bake about 45 min or until bubbly and cheese is melted..let rest 15 min before cutting.

Enjoy!!


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 5, 2004)

I love this one, but it is not exactly a traditional Italian version.  There are never any leftovers though!

Summer Lasagna
Tomato sauce:
8 oz Tomato sauce (homemade or storebought)
1 Onion, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 ts Salt, optional 
2 tb Oregano leaves, fresh, chopped
1/4 c Basil leaves, fresh, chopped 
Fresh ground pepper to taste
Cheese mixture:
1 c Ricotta cheese 
3 tb Parsley, fresh, chopped 
1 c Shredded mozzarella cheese 
3 md Zucchini, sliced lengthwise into flat strips - the 'noodles'
2 Portabella mushrooms, grilled, sliced into thin strips
1/4 c Feta cheese, crumbled
1/4 c Grated parmesan cheese, fresh

1.Prepare zucchini by placing strips in a large colander and layering with a small amount of salt. Set aside. Allow moisture to drain from the zucchini slices for 20-30 mins. Just prior to layering the lasagna, rinse slices briefly and pat dry.
2.Combine tomato sauce, onion, garlic, basil, oregano and pepper in small mixing bowl; set aside. 
3.In medium bowl, combine ricotta, mozzarella and parsley. Set aside. 
4.Layer half of the zucchini strips in the bottom of a baking dish. Reserve remaining strips for second layer. 
5.Spread 1/2 the ricotta mixture over zucchini. Layer with 1/2 the grilled mushrooms and sprinkle with 1/2 the feta.
6.Spread half of tomato mixture over the mushrooms/feta; top with the rest of the zucchini slices. 
7.Layer remaining mushrooms over ricotta, and the sprinkle with feta. Pour remaining sauce over mushrooms/feta and sprinkle with Parmesan. 
8.Bake at 350F until hot and bubbling. Remove and let stand for several minutes before serving. 
**You can also grill the zucchini strips along with the mushrooms.


----------

